# What the h3ll is this Jumbo Mini-Roller anyway?



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Just as the title says, what is that ad running up there... the jumbo mini-roller? I have yet to see one in stores, or in my store.
Can someone offer me some info?
Maybe I'm working too hard.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

gota go to sw i love mine. its a 4in holds a lota paint and they have the good sleeves


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay. So that pic being flashed is just the frame. Haha! I was thinking it was some weird cover/sleeve on there :blink:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed. Get mine at SW. I'm happy with them. I plan to test one against a regular mini when I have time to focus on it. It seems to hold quite a bit more paint and perform similarly to a regular mini. Has anyone done a comparison test?


----------



## j0tun (Jan 10, 2009)

They appear to be identical to the Wooster Jumbo-Koter roller frames that have been out for years now. Perfect for rolling doors, trim, painting small and hard-to-get-to areas like behind toilets, while providing a far superior finish to a whizz roller.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I love mine. What I like about it is you can take it apart and clean it if you need. I havent figured out how to take the wooster apart yet. I dont think you can. I dont like the length of the purdy though. too long at times. I carry both and the skins for purdy and wooster are interchangable.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

generally when I need a short and small roller, I don't need a huge amount of nap or paint sponging ability. I actually prefer less nap (shed-less) for more control.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> generally when I need a short and small roller, I don't need a huge amount of nap or paint sponging ability. I actually prefer less nap (shed-less) for more control.


i tried em' and that was my thought exactly.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> generally when I need a short and small roller, I don't need a huge amount of nap or paint sponging ability. I actually prefer less nap (shed-less) for more control.


Agreed, however, sometimes I pack only a 4" for the whole house - keeps me busy longer


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Agreed. Get mine at SW. I'm happy with them. I plan to test one against a regular mini when I have time to focus on it. It seems to hold quite a bit more paint and perform similarly to a regular mini. Has anyone done a comparison test?


They are pretty much the same as the regular mini roller in my view. The regular mini rollers have some pretty good nap covers such as the sheepskin and microfiber which hold as much paint or more than the jumbo mini roller covers. Both are also similar when it comes to the foam rollers. The only difference is the roller frames cost a lot more for the jumbo mini roller. I think the covers cost more for the most part too, but i know the sheepskin covers for the regular mini rollers get expensive also.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its another break from a standard to make your naps incompatible with Whizz. :jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I got mine by entering the contest in the ad


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I have used a weenie roller forever, this is bout the same. It didn't fit on my wooster pole, so I used the gift cards I got from Purdy to buy a new Purdy pole. I don't care much for how the paint collects in the plastic part of the frame. I did like it.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

You pop the cap off the end of the yellow roller. There is a small "slide on" lock washer that you can push off and the whole roller end comes apart. What I don't like about it is that there is another plastic "sleeve" inside that yellow casing. That additional sleeve will collect paint between it and the metal post. If your on an outside job where it's lasting days and your just throwing the handle in a 5 of water, it will start to gum up and stick on you and you'll need to take it apart and clean it. I would rather just wipe off the post of a regular wiz handle than dismantle my friggin jumbominiroller. 

Actually today when I took it apart, I put it back together without the inside sleeve and it was a quick fix since I didn't have any water to properly clean it the day before.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I use the jumbo koter on metal door casing, metal six panel doors and other smooth surfaces that I don't want to see a brushmark, whizz rollers have different naps you can use that do ok but the jumbo's have bearings that make the nap roll smoother giving a finer finish.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Mini Jumbo Roller = $.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Its not metal bearings just to be clear. Personally I see a few design flaws someone pointed one of them out and more regular use will expose the others. I can say the Wooster Jumbo Koter has been a free rolling frame for me and use them constantly since they came out. That frame went through some changes since it was first released, maybe the Purdy frame will see some improvements too in time. The covers are interchangeable between frames. 




I have no review for the Purdy mini roller jumbo frame yet but here is a first impressions video. I filmed this as I first experienced taking it apart and looking it over because it was sticking when I tried rolling. 

http://youtu.be/SOLVW9HyJoU


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

I have only used the wooster jumbo koters


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack, that is the same problem I had, you sure explained it better than I did!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

So what happened after grease and reassembly?




jack pauhl said:


> Its not metal bearings just to be clear. Personally I see a few design flaws someone pointed one of them out and more regular use will expose the others. I can say the Wooster Jumbo Koter has been a free rolling frame for me and use them constantly since they came out. That frame went through some changes since it was first released, maybe the Purdy frame will see some improvements too in time. The covers are interchangeable between frames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> So what happened after grease and reassembly?


Nothing... just a temp fix until next use. Its parked and probably for good. I am not taking this thing apart every time I use it. It did the same sticking - skidding wienie rollers do and it was designed not to be like wienie rollers. I only had one so maybe I have a bad one.. who knows. 

I guess this is testament to how people adopt new product and to what extent they leave the buy-in open. Normally I would contact the company but that never got me anywhere with SW so I don't bother anymore. 

I really want some company to stop dickin around with plastic toys and make some professional long lasting solid stainless tools. Way I see it, SW has to accommodate DIY and painters. Would I pay $30, 40 or 50 for a frame... you bet! I spend far more than that on boots that are used everyday. I'd pay $60 for a paint brush and 15 years ago I said I would pay $50 for a gallon of paint if it would benefit me. Painters tools are cheap and anybody with a few bucks can be in business once they borrow their buddies forty and snag up a Purdy combo pack.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Nothing... just a temp fix until next use. Its parked and probably for good. I am not taking this thing apart every time I use it. It did the same sticking - skidding wienie rollers do and it was designed not to be like wienie rollers. I only had one so maybe I have a bad one.. who knows.
> 
> I guess this is testament to how people adopt new product and to what extent they leave the buy-in open. Normally I would contact the company but that never got me anywhere with SW so I don't bother anymore.
> 
> I really want some company to stop dickin around with plastic toys and make some professional long lasting solid stainless tools. Way I see it, SW has to accommodate DIY and painters. Would I pay $30, 40 or 50 for a frame... you bet! I spend far more than that on boots that are used everyday. I'd pay $60 for a paint brush and 15 years ago I said I would pay $50 for a gallon of paint if it would benefit me. Painters tools are cheap and anybody with a few bucks can be in business once they borrow their buddies forty and snag up a Purdy combo pack.


How do you feel about Wooster?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

the wooster jumbo-coater is a fine tool in my opinion - I had rolled bin on texture ceilings last week with that thing, that thing lays on a lot of paint for a small little device. The purdy looks too complicated - although I may pick one up since I have bought into that whole purdy pole system anyways. I think the purdy frames and bigger sleeves are a big improvement over standard.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Wooster systems are all you really need. They got every sized cage for every type of job really. Does wooster not reach some of your markets?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Been using both on the job lately and I do notice the Wooster has less issues with sticking. I just considered it part of the job to give it a few dips and a few strokes across some rough cut siding to get it moving like it's supposed to. Thats usually all it takes with the Wooster anyway. Looking at this thread now though I won't buy another Purdy mini roller til they fix this. Yesterday I was fighting one and it never loosened up so I dunked it in a five of H2o cursing the guy that didn't clean it right  under my breath while grabbing another from the box in the van and forgot about it. Didn't consider that it would be tool malfunction that requires that much attention to get working again. Takes time to mess with these sort of things..... 

So anyway thanks no more money out for that item.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Nothing... just a temp fix until next use. Its parked and probably for good. I am not taking this thing apart every time I use it. It did the same sticking - skidding wienie rollers do and it was designed not to be like wienie rollers. I only had one so maybe I have a bad one.. who knows.
> 
> I guess this is testament to how people adopt new product and to what extent they leave the buy-in open. Normally I would contact the company but that never got me anywhere with SW so I don't bother anymore.
> 
> I really want some company to stop dickin around with plastic toys and make some professional long lasting solid stainless tools. Way I see it, SW has to accommodate DIY and painters. Would I pay $30, 40 or 50 for a frame... you bet! I spend far more than that on boots that are used everyday. I'd pay $60 for a paint brush and 15 years ago I said I would pay $50 for a gallon of paint if it would benefit me. Painters tools are cheap and anybody with a few bucks can be in business once they borrow their buddies forty and snag up a Purdy combo pack.




That is why I prefer the whizz design. If you need to clean the shaft a scrape with a knife and a quick sanding and its gtg. I have whizz frames that are 15 years old or better.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

The small Wooster's are excellent..You really can't improve on perfection...I buy their 15 ml lint free sleeves....I use that mini roller on every single job,including the tight sides of doors,over the kitchen cupboards,in closets,under some window frames,between Bay Windows,etc...My only complaint is the price of the sleeves.They almost cost as much as a 9" sleeve.

That said, it's nice to see some competition in the mini roller segment...Maybe the price will come down on the sleeves.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> How do you feel about Wooster?


Well Wooster Jumbo Koters have been around a long time and like I mentioned - the jumbo Koters went thru improvements since born. 

If it were me, I'd design a frame to be better than jumbo koters. Not equal, not less but substantially better and the jumbo Koters are already awesome.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> That is why I prefer the whizz design. If you need to clean the shaft a scrape with a knife and a quick sanding and its gtg. I have whizz frames that are 15 years old or better.


That's impressive. I never really got into mini rollers until jumbo koter came out but I've used just about all others at some point. 

Thanks


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

plainpainter said:


> the wooster jumbo-coater is a fine tool in my opinion - I had rolled bin on texture ceilings last week with that thing, that thing lays on a lot of paint for a small little device. The purdy looks too complicated - although I may pick one up since I have bought into that whole purdy pole system anyways. I think the purdy frames and bigger sleeves are a big improvement over standard.


I think you have painted more in the past month than in the past 3 years! :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Well Wooster Jumbo Koters have been around a long time and like I mentioned - the jumbo Koters went thru improvements since born.
> 
> If it were me, I'd design a frame to be better than jumbo koters. Not equal, not less but substantially better and the jumbo Koters are already awesome.


 
Better, the way I think you mean would be way expensive. You'd never get these tight a$$es to fork over $20.00 for a mini roller.

(stainless steel cage, sealed roller bearings, non-stick teflon arm)


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Nothing... just a temp fix until next use. Its parked and probably for good. I am not taking this thing apart every time I use it. It did the same sticking - skidding wienie rollers do and it was designed not to be like wienie rollers. I only had one so maybe I have a bad one.. who knows.
> 
> I guess this is testament to how people adopt new product and to what extent they leave the buy-in open. Normally I would contact the company but that never got me anywhere with SW so I don't bother anymore.
> 
> I really want some company to stop dickin around with plastic toys and make some professional long lasting solid stainless tools. Way I see it, SW has to accommodate DIY and painters. Would I pay $30, 40 or 50 for a frame... you bet! I spend far more than that on boots that are used everyday. I'd pay $60 for a paint brush and 15 years ago I said I would pay $50 for a gallon of paint if it would benefit me. Painters tools are cheap and *anybody with a few bucks can be in business once they borrow their buddies forty and snag up a Purdy combo pack*.


It took me reading this a second time in SL's post to pick up on what you are saying there. Cause and Effect. That alone would be incentive enough for me to fork over more for quality in whatever.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I passed one of your vans with at least 50 ladders on top on MLK at about 5:30 one morning heading downtown. 

Reason I am laughing right now, I said to myself as I saw it sitting across the intersection at college I was convinced it was a crew of illegals going to work, taking money from the rest of us. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I passed one of your vans with at least 50 ladders on top on MLK at about 5:30 one morning heading downtown.
> 
> Reason I am laughing right now, I said to myself as I saw it sitting across the intersection at college I was convinced it was a crew of illegals going to work, taking money from the rest of us. Glad I was wrong.


So my van looks as if it were ? ...... Nah my last customer's first comment to me about my crew when we showed up was one of appreciation of the fact that everyone spoke English. 

I'm going to be doing some things in WBeach end of next week we should meet for lunch one day. 

Mister you just said my outfit looks Mexican...:yes: I _have_ to get pics to rebut now just so ya know. I'm one of the few down here that actually have a real workvan for the crew to work out of. One company had a guy put their logo on a ghettofied purple Honda Prelude for a while. Figured that did more harm than good so I got a little chuckle out of that whenever I saw it.


----------

